# 每个 vs 每隔



## MsShwn

May I know what’s the difference between 每隔 and 每个？For example, I want to say “Every friday night”. It’s 每个星期五晚上 or 每隔星期五晚上？


----------



## gonecar

MsShwn said:


> May I know what’s the difference between 每隔 and 每个？For example, I want to say “Every friday night”. It’s 每个星期五晚上 or 每隔星期五晚上？


“Every friday night”. It’s 每个星期五晚上.
每隔 【mei(3) ge（2)】
每个【mei(3) ge（4)】

每隔星期五晚上 makes no sense.

每隔五天(every five days) works.


----------



## MsShwn

gonecar said:


> “Every friday night”. It’s 每个星期五晚上.
> 每隔 【mei(3) ge（2)】
> 每个【mei(3) ge（4)】
> 
> 每隔星期五晚上 makes no sense.
> 
> 每隔五天(every five days) works.


Then if I want to say everyday..It’s 每个天 ？


----------



## yuechu

If you want to say "every day", you can say "每天"


----------



## MsShwn

yuechu said:


> If you want to say "every day", you can say "每天"


Thanks bro!


----------



## ovaltine888

I think gonecar got it wrong about 每隔.
Every *five* days means 每隔*四*天 or 每五天.
Every *two* days means 每隔*一*天 or 每两天.

隔 means the gap between two events.


----------



## MsShwn

ovaltine888 said:


> I think gonecar got it wrong about 每隔.
> Every *five* days means 每隔*四*天 or 每五天.
> Every *two* days means 每隔*一*天 or 每两天.
> 
> 隔 means the gap between two events.


So if I use 隔，i have to mention the gap only? It doesn’t include the first day?


----------



## ovaltine888

MsShwn said:


> So if I use 隔，i have to mention the gap only? It doesn’t include the first day?


每天 every day
每隔一天 every other day


----------



## NRQ

每个星期五晚上 is right.
when used with time,
每个+a time point
每隔+a period of time


----------



## SimonTsai

ovaltine888 said:


> Every five days means 每隔*四*天 or 每五天.


I don't think there is a difference between the two that you mention. '每隔半年檢修一次' means '每半年檢修一次', and '每隔 15 分鐘' means '每 15 分鐘'. You may make a time line or think of '你隔天再來.'


----------



## ovaltine888

SimonTsai said:


> I don't think there is a difference between the two that you mention. '每隔半年檢修一次' means '每半年檢修一次', and '每隔 15 分鐘' means '每 15 分鐘'. You may make a time line or think of '你隔天再來.'


Your feeling that there is little difference between 每隔半年检修一次 and 每半年检修一次 is because the duration of 检修 is negligible in comparison with 半年. 

It is obviously different when you say
他每两天上一天班。
他每隔两天上一天班。


----------



## Sanchuan

gonecar said:


> 每隔星期五晚上 makes no sense.


这不是每月两次的意思吗？


----------



## SuperXW

Sanchuan said:


> 这不是每月两次的意思吗？


我们不会这样说：“每隔星期五晚上”。

我们只会说：
每隔一天……
每隔一礼拜……


----------



## SimonTsai

ovaltine888 said:


> because the duration of 检修 is negligible in comparison with 半年.


Oh, yes, and that explains why contexts matter in Mandarin.

Let *T* be a variable denoting time, *T = 0* for the present moment. If a specific event or activity recurring every *τ* starts, taking *Δt* in total, then at the end, the clock will read *T = Δt*; the next time the event or activity starts will be *T = τ*.

In this case we would say the event or activity '每 *τ* 發生一次' but '每隔 *τ − Δt* 發生一次'. If *Δt / τ* is sufficiently small, then it is okay to use them interchangeably.


----------

